# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Norwegians

## joysof

I met a Norwegian today. He was lovely. Anybody else ever met a lovely Norwegian?

----------


## waxwing

err yes actually   ::  
just the one though..

----------


## Pravit

Norway!  
. 
..  
... 
Yawwnn.....

----------


## Линдзи

I know a lovely Norwegian.  She and I used to play croquet.

----------


## Jasper May

Wow, totally surreal, man!

----------


## Mihkkal

Oi, pravit, what's with the boycott attitude? Norway ain't that bad.
I, for one, have met many great Norwegians   ::

----------


## Jasper May

Maybe Norway isn't that bad, but except for their Fjords and Vikings, they haven't really contributed that much to world history or human civilisation as a whole, have they? I challenge anyone (who's not Norwegian  ::  ) in here to name a famous Norwegian, a Norwegian invention or any event whatsoever in which Norwegians were involved... Difficult, eh?  ::

----------


## Mile-O-Phile

> I challenge anyone (who's not Norwegian  ) in here to name a famous Norwegian, a Norwegian invention or any event whatsoever in which Norwegians were involved... Difficult, eh?

 Roald Amundsen and Henrik Ibsen immediately spring to mind. 
As for inventions, I believe the paperclip and the cheese grater were the product of great Norwegian minds.   ::

----------


## Mihkkal

I'll take the challenge (being partly Non-Norwegian  :P ). 
Ummm.... 
.... 
Vidkun Quisling? (We're very proud of him). 
..... 
Oh, I know: Marilyn Monroe had a Norwegian father. 
.... Wait a minute: You should actually have heard about Edvard Grieg. And Munch (the painter who did "Scream"). And Gro Harlem Brundtland (right-socialdemocratic prime minister, now leader of the World Health Organization).  
To this you can add many more great artists, politicians et al, who never became internationally known. How many Norwegians ever heard of Lermontov? Bulgakov? 
Anyway, the point I _really_ wanted to make was this: A state, a country or a nation is not made great by the number of celebreties it has spawned, or how many great contributions to international society or tecnhology it has produced. A country is made great by how it feels to visit it or live there. The greatness comes from the way you are welcomed by its people, plus  the "taste" of the landscapes and the cultures - taste being, as we all know, a matter of personal preference. 
And that's my two _kroner_

----------


## Mile-O-Phile

Oh! I forgot about A-HA   ::

----------


## bad manners

> Maybe Norway isn't that bad, but except for their Fjords and Vikings, they haven't really contributed that much to world history or human civilisation as a whole, have they? I challenge anyone (who's not Norwegian  ) in here to name a famous Norwegian, a Norwegian invention or any event whatsoever in which Norwegians were involved... Difficult, eh?

 If anything, the Norwegians/Danes should be proud for screwing Old English. 
And who knows, there may be some truth behind the Scandinavian Kings of Russia.

----------


## Friendy

Thor Heyerdahl.  ::   
About Grieg I know since early schooldays. 
We had a story about him in our textbooks, by Paustovskiy. 
A beautiful story. 
Norwegians are also known for taking good places in international 
skiing contests. 
Oh, and Frida of ABBA is half-norwegian.  ::

----------


## Pravit

> Oh! I forgot about A-HA

 GAHHHH!!! They're Norwegians? But I like "Take on me" so much!   

> Thor Heyerdahl.  
> Oh, and Frida of ABBA is half-norwegian.

 DAMMIT! You're right!!! She's my favorite one, too. Darn Agnetha always gets the attention because she's blonde, but Frida's the real jewel of the group   ::  Not only is she more beautiful, but also a much better singer. That darn Agnetha can't control her voice.  ::  Where's the 'in love' smiley? Grrrr...if Frida is half-Norwegian, I suppose Norway isn't THAT boring....   ::  
I know it seems amazing, but I also knew a Norwegian chap too. His name was Chris Paulssen. Tall, blonde sort of guy. Liked rock music. He was indeed very nice.

----------


## Mile-O-Phile

And recent, young singer/songwriter Lene Marlin  :P 
And let's not forget Norwegians discovered Greenland - a day that shook the world.   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

How about this guy? Sondre Lerche http://www.sondrelerche.com/bio_e.shtml He was on the Last Call with Carlson Deli not so long time ago. The guy's got the talent, I should say.

----------


## Mihkkal

Yay. Lene Marlin (Pedersen) is from my homecity. Genuine North Norwegian (and probably Saami) stock   ::  
Sondre Lerche is not my favourite.  
But has nobody here heard of the international success band Turbonegro/Turboneger/Trbngr? The kings of deathpunk, the band that produced "Get it on", "Are you ready for some darkness", "Bad Mongo" and "F'ck the world"? http://www.scandinavianleather.com/ 
Or (though I don't like black metal) Dimmu Borgir? 
Oh yeah, and Kurt Nilsen the World Idol. I couldn't care less about the contest, and I couldn't care less about a Norwegian winning or not - but I think it's pretty cool that the American pop-princess and that sleazy Brit Boy lost to a guy who's looks like a hobbit with Downs' syndrome (and has rather good taste in music, to boot).  
And here's a band that's not very well known internationally, but ought to be: http://www.ricochets.net/

----------


## Mile-O-Phile

> Or (though I don't like black metal) Dimmu Borgir?

 Then there's Burzum and other idiots that burn down churches and murder each other, etc.   ::

----------

> Originally Posted by Mihkkal  Or (though I don't like black metal) Dimmu Borgir?   Then there's Burzum and other idiots that burn down churches and murder each other, etc.

 Evig minnes vi de tapre som levde under vaar hordes hammer... Evig er krigen med det av lyset, til de moeter doedens ansikt, doedens kulde vinder... Vinder av kulde skal komme for aa fryse kristenmanns blod... Heia Norge!!!

----------


## Jasper May

I don't know norwegian, but that sounded offensive and/or nationalist/racist.

----------


## Mihkkal

> Evig minnes vi de tapre som levde under vaar hordes hammer... Evig er krigen med det av lyset, til de moeter doedens ansikt, doedens kulde vinder... Vinder av kulde skal komme for aa fryse kristenmanns blod... Heia Norge!!!

 Something like: _We'll forever remember the brave ones who lived under the hammer of our army (?)... Eternal is the war against that which is of the light, until they meet the face of death, the cold winds of death... Winds of cold shall come to freeze the blood of Christian Man... Go Norway!!!_ 
But it's written in poor grammars and with a weird quasi-oldfashioned way of spelling certain words. This could be Burzum lyrics, allright. But that last outburst makes me believe they are quoted with some ironical distance, or it's simply a parody on Burzum lyrics. I don't think it's worth taking offense from, anyways...

----------

> But it's written in poor grammars and with a weird quasi-oldfashioned way of spelling certain words.

  Poor grammar? He-he, now we all know you don't come from Norway and your language is certainly not Norwegian for it's written in perfect Norwegian, as perfect as it can possibly get - it was taken from (scanned and then fine-read, actually) the book of lyrics by Satyricon,  a Norwegian black metal band... The book came with a CD which was purchased in Stavanger, Norway. I think it would be only natural to suppose that it is written in perfect Norwegian. Unless, of course, you wish to say that Norwegian musicians can't write in their own language...  
I know that in Norway there's a funny situation with what one should consider the literary norm of the language, so could it be that Satyricon were writing in one of the dialects, rather than the standard literary form of Norwegian (of which, from what I hear, there's more than one)  then?    

> I don't think it's worth taking offense from, anyways...

 There was never any offense intended. I just quoted one of my favourite pieces of one of my favourite band's lyrics.  
@Jasper May - don't jump to conclusions if you don't sling the lingo.

----------

The keyword here is: Quasi-old. Norwegian black metal bands use this as a teqnique to give the lyrics an "old" and dramatic feeling to them. In my mind, this always fails entirely, and the lyrics end up sounding nothing but cheesy. In three words: Bad Goth Poetry! Only here it's Bad Anti-Christian And Somewhat Nationalist Goth Poetry. 
The grammars (mostly word-positioning) are awkward and so is the spelling (given, it might be that you have spelled it wrong when quoting).
It could pass for arch-concervative Bokmal (one of the two written languages) at first glance, but it's still too modern for that.  
I'll write it in modern Bokmal for you, so you can see for yourself (given, I too will have to write aa, oe, and ae instead of the three special Norwegian letters):  
*[i]Evig minnes vi de tapre som levde under vaar hordes hammer... 
- Modern Bokmal positioning and language: "Vi minnes for evig de tapre som levde"
- "under vaar hordes hammer" = I had to ponder this for a while, literally it means "under our horde's hammer". Being under somebody's hammer sounds like a negative thing. Are you sure it doesn't say "banner"? If not, it's a weird metaphore. 
*_Evig er krigen med det av lyset, til de moeter doedens ansikt,_
- Modern positioning and language: "Krigen med det av lyset er evig, fram til de moeter d

----------


## Mihkkal

Didn't now I wasn't logged in. But the latest entry is, of course, written by me.

----------


## Pravit

I think the other "Guest" can't actually speak Norwegian...such things as "Norwegian muscians can't write in _their_ own langauge", "I know that _in Norway_", "_from what I hear_", etc.

----------

> *[i]Evig minnes vi de tapre som levde under vaar hordes hammer... 
> - Modern Bokmal positioning and language: "Vi minnes for evig de tapre som levde"

 so? they wrote in a cheesy a-la mediaval Norwegian self-composed dialect. Don't them Tolkien anoraks use a similarly weird form of English sometimes? What does this prove anyway?   

> - "under vaar hordes hammer" = I had to ponder this for a while, literally it means "under our horde's hammer". Being under somebody's hammer sounds like a negative thing. Are you sure it doesn't say "banner"? If not, it's a weird metaphore.

 It *is* hammer. You can put it in your pipe and smoke it. 
[quote=Mihkkal]
*_Evig er krigen med det av lyset, til de moeter doedens ansikt,_
- Modern positioning and language: "Krigen med det av lyset er evig, fram til de moeter d

----------


## Pravit

Whatever happened to your boxing match with the Waxwing guy? Is that still a go?  ::

----------


## Линдзи

Guest (non-Mihkkal Guest  ::  ), dude, it's hard to take your pugilism seriously if you post anonymously. 
Moreover, it's a _song_.  I don't think it's worth getting this worked up over. 
I _do_ have a Norwegian-related question:  Does anyone know how to say "I mock you while stealing your boat!" in Norwegian?  It would be very useful for me.   ::

----------


## Mihkkal

> so? they wrote in a cheesy a-la mediaval Norwegian self-composed dialect. Don't them Tolkien anoraks use a similarly weird form of English sometimes? What does this prove anyway?

 It is to explain what I meant with "bad grammars" etc. In a modern day and age, these are bad grammars. Tolkien is actually a good comparision. He also used quasi-oldfashioned English (which sometimes is actually quite cheesy). He also had nationalist/racist themes and the LOTR is loaded with religious content. However - and this is just my personal taste - LOTR and other works by Tolkien are still good litterature, while I do not see the highly-marketable, cheesy national-paganism of Satyr and his like, as good litterature. It beats gospel, though.    

> It *is* hammer. You can put it in your pipe and smoke it.

 "Under vaar hordes hammer". Sorry, mac, I still think this is a weird metaphor.   

> My bad, you jedi -

 Why am I a jedi?   

> it was actually on the second line, so it's too lines and he's referring to different things, don't ask me why, it's poetry for @@@@ sake! In other words the lyrics runs exactly as I wrote, but on two lines - he's not saying 'war on those of the light until they see the face of death", but "war on that of the light, until they see the face of death" where 'that' refers to a certains thing in his previous composition,

 On two lines, and reffering to some earlier mentioned plural animate. It works, then, I suppose.   

> to complicated for someone like you, who isn't well-versed in their religion, to comprehend, but in layman's terms he's talking about 'all that of the light', 'all those things that light gives birth too' in a generic sort of way.

 Ho hum: I might just be a simpleminded atheist, but for one thing I've got a university _grunnfag_ in comparative religion. At the Tromso university, Aasatru (Norse rel) and Noaidevuohta (Saami rel) are both rather important to the course. Furthermore, I've had an interest in religion all my life - with an emphasise on pagan religions, and it all started with Aasatru. The latter of course being an important ingredient for the mix that is the faiths of many Norwegian blackmetallers. Other ingredients are often diverse satanisms (Crowley, La Vey), extreme libertarianism, raw capitalism, pure cynisism and gung-ho nationalism etc. 
Secondly, I've heard my share of black metal and Norwegian goth in my time, I know what it's about. I couldn't ever bring myself to actually _buy_ black metal, though, because of lyrics like these. One starts thinking: "Who am I about to give money to here".   

> This *is* supposed to sound pompous. Anyway, take it out with my Norwegian friends and the book printed in Norway.

 Yeah, well, here we are at the taste-matter again. Goth lyrics should be pompous. However, I personally think these lyrics cross the thin blue line and walk into absurdity. I was honest when I said I thought it was a parody.   

> Of course I added the 'Heia Norge' thing myself - only a total dumkopf could've thought it was part of Satyricon's lyrics. And you don't have to tell me when and where it's used - our squad (I'm a policeman) had a confrontation with a group of your hockey fans during the last major hockey tournament in St Petersburg (all were arrested and deported).

 Decide: Do you, or do you not, think I'm from Norway? Even though I am, these jerks are not _mine_. I don't take responsibility (or honour) for what people do, just because they happen to belong to one of my nations.    

> Well well well, it's one jumped up lappi wannabe viking against a whole community of Satyricon fans plus a teacher of Norwegian at the University of St Petersburg (who happens to be Norwegian by the way) and my three Norwegian friends.

 You're obviously accepting that I'm a Saami, so I don't see your difficulty in accepting that I am Norwegian (all in all, most Saami are from Norway). To use the word "Lapp" of my people, is extremely derogatory in Norway - but I expect that's something you know and that's why you're using it. Good effing research there, racist boy (or girl, what do I know). 
However, you are mixing things up even here: "Lappi" is Lappland county in Finland, the correct word is "Lapp". If you are going to make fun of my people, you should at least do it correctly. 
Did you actually show this to them? Your Norwegian teacher (and three friends) must be some right southerndialect-fetishists with no knowledge about their own country, if they really don't recognize North Norwegian when they see it.  But then again, such ignorant southern arrogance does exist some places - though it should have gone extinct after we stopped accepting being treated like their effing colony!    

> Already have - you're a looza. Maa jeg svare paa dansk?

 I don't see how this makes me a "looza" in proving my nationality. I am writing in _North_ Norwegian, as I pointed out. If your Norwegian-fluent friends do not see that this is Norwegian, then tell them to do more dialect studies. I will continue in pure Bokmal, then.   

> Viss du akseptere de her tekstan, akseptere du aa drepe folk pga religionen demmes.   
> Ja, det goer jeg. Og hvem goer det ikke, hva'? BTW, det hedder dog 'du aksepterer', ikke sandt?

 Det store flertall aksepterer ikke aa drepe individer paa grunn av religionen deres. Takke faen for det. Hvorfor mener du det er greit aa drepe individer pga religionen deres? Jeg vil vite hva slags livssyn du har, som tillater dette.  
BTW: Paa min dialekt bruker vi ikke endelsen er i presens, bare "e". Bokmal: Jeg/du/han-hun-det,den/vi/dere/de aksepter_er_ 
Nordnorsk: Ae/du/han-ho-det,deinn/vi/dokker/de aksepter_e_.
For aa forebygge en mulig misforstaaelse: Jada, "takke faen" er en ufullstendig setning. "<subjekt> maa/boer/skal/osv" mangler, men "takke faen" er rett og slett et fast utrykk.    

> Viss du e serioes i det her med aa renske kristendommen ut av Norge, gjor oss ikvertfall en tjeneste og knert den krigskaate statsministern vaars.   
> Det er jeres problem. Jeg vil ikke blande mig ind i noget saa galt.

 T-t-t. All talk, no action.   

> Han e prest.  
> Til lykke med det. Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha.

 Du ville likt ham. Han synes visst det er greit aa drepe folk med annen religion.   

> Eller skaff deg aggressjons-terapi.  
> Hvem for faend er dig til at gi' mig raad? Dra ad helvede.

 Jeg tror ikke paa helvete. Men det virker som du trenger det, jeg ville gitt et slikt raad til alle som synes det er greit aa drepe folk som ikke truer dem. Men du har vel allerede terapi i nazimusikken din og... vel, ting som dette.   

> Voks for helvette opp!  
> Jeg var lige med at sige "sut djaevlepik i helvede din boessedvaerg", men saa huskede jeg - her skal ikke bandes!

 God regel, kan godt ta kritikk paa ovennevnte setning, lot irritasjonen loepe av med meg.   

> Ogsaa kan du gi en god beng i aa spy ut tekstan paa forumet, de e irriteranes.  
> Hvis den der text irriterede dig, saa sku' du'ke ha' laest den! For pokker, men har du nogensinde proevet at samle dine taender op med braekkede fingre?

 Selvfoelgelig leser jeg den, naar du legger den ut i debatten. Hvorfor legger du den ut hvis du ikke taaler aa hoere en nordmanns reaksjon paa den? Bare for aa brife? Dette er en tekst som er provoserende for de aller aller fleste som forstaar den. Du er i din fulle rett til aa legge den ut, men taal reaksjonene. Det fins andre norske forum der det er mer akseptert at folk legger ut (daarlig) nasjonalistpropaganda som dette, om det er saa grusomt for deg aa faa negativ respons. 
Dessuten: Banning er uakseptabelt, men trusler om vold er greit? Jeg tar saa definitivt _ikke_ tilbake oppfordringa mi om agressjons-terapi. Eller om aa vokse opp, for dette var ganske umodent.   

> Nej, jeg paastaar at norks ikke er din modersprog, selvom du kan norks relativt godt.  
> For those who didn't understand our dialogue - I said that I maintain that Norwegian isn't his mother tongue and that his lying stops here - with me.

 Oh, aren't we a little paladdin: Out to beat the crap out of people who dont fit into our A4 image of Norwegians, and kill people just because they belive in a(nother) god. They ought to write sagas about you. 
As for the "picking up your teeth" issue, no I haven't tried that yet. And I'm not scared until I see your fist coming at me from the computer screen. Airplane tickets to Tromso are rather expensive, you see. 
I'm sorry, little racist boy/girl. But the fact that my earlier writings seemed like only "relatively good Norwegian" to you is, as I said, that it was in dialect. 
But I suppose the above sequence of pure Bokmal won't convince you either, if you are of the right (wing) type. *sigh*

----------


## VendingMachine

> Whatever happened to your boxing match with the Waxwing guy? Is that still a go?

 Aye, Pravit, on my part it is very much a go. However, the poofta's chickened out for he hasn't contacted me to this day, although he knows my e-mail. (I left it for the entire forum to see). He was so brave giving lip to me and other Russians on this board the other day, but it looks like when the going gets tough the tough go and have a little cry... Unless he gets in touch with me during the following 48 hours and we sort out the details of our match (or he apologises publically on the board) I'll consider him defeated, our Russian honour saved and the case closed, at least on my part. 
P.S. How the heck did you figure out it was me posting under Guest?
P.P.S. Sorry for 'Guest', thought I'd logged in....

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by Pravit  P.S. How the heck did you figure out it was me posting under Guest?
> P.P.S. Sorry for 'Guest', thought I'd logged in....

 Oh, I have my ways, Mr. VendingMachine   ::   I'm glad you haven't left us.

----------


## Mihkkal

"I mock you while stealing your boat!"  
"Jeg gjoer narr av deg, mens jeg stjeler baaten din". 
Pressure on the sentance is on "narr" and "stjeler baaten". 
Oslo pronounciation: "Yae yor narr av dae, mens yae sty*e*ler b*aw*ten dinn"
"A" sounds like in English "car". 
"ae" is like the English diphtong.
Tone: Strange, difficult to explain. 
Northern pronounciation (the beautiful one   ::  ):
"A yor n_a_rr _a_ da, mens a sty*a*l b*aw*tn dinn"
"A" sounds like in English "have", except the ones marked in italic (which is like "car").
"ae" is like the english diphtong.
Tone: pressure is always on the first syllable of the word (_stya_l _baw_ten). 
"R" like in Russian soft R (though more like German in Western dialects). 
But why is this useful, I wonder?   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

OK, let's get this over with, once and for all. I showed your bokmaal brainfarts to a Norwegian friend of mine and you know what he said? Written by a first generation Croatian immigrant! He-he-he. That's it, you can say whatever you wish, you haven't fooled me. You're not a Norwegian, period. Say what you wish, you won't convince me. 
As for my posting that quote from Satyricon, it was only because I wanted to post something decent and Norwegian here, it is, after all, a Norwegian subgroup. You turned this into a silly slanging match. 
As for my calling you a Lapp, no, I never did any research into it, seemed a very natural thing for me as there are Lapps in Russia all right and they are often descriminated against which is a shame, really, they're are such a nice people actually, my ex gf's grandma was a Lapp and she was a very nice old lady. Anyway, I don't understand your reaction at being called that - it's what you are, innit? You're a Lapp, aren't you, or so you claim to be, right? (Not that I believed you for a second, according to my friend you're not a Lapp). You said so yourself. I mean, there's a lot of racism going on around the world and it's a terrible thing, but for crying out loud, since when is it a racist thing to call someone by their proper name? If you refered to me as a Russian this or Russian that, would I ever object to the use of the word Russian? Would I ever? I might object to 'this' or to 'that' but that's another story.You know, one sometimes wonders, isn't 95% of all this so-called racism nothing but the kicking up of stink by a bunch of people who do nothing but overreact whenever there's an apportunity to do so? I don't care how the word Lapp sounds in Norway, I was speaking English at the time. And before you tell me that I should've considered the potentiality of it being offensive in Norwegian, Zulu, or Swahili, let me tell you this - the Russian word for 'afro American' is 'негр' and buggered if I ever say 'черный' in Russian, because 'негр' is not offensive in Russian and I don't give a toss when speaking Russian that it happens to be very offensive in English. Following your logic the Swedes must stop saying 'jag jobbar' ('I work') for it sounds waaaaaay to dirty in Russian (the 'g' isn't pronounced, and 'j' sounds like the 'y' in 'yes'). Or that Scandinavians should get rid of the word 'fart' (it means 'speed' for those who don't know) because it happens to have a very different meaning in English. You know, your stance is pathetic, you remind me of those angry Turks who hate it that the name of their country happens to coincide with the name of a certain bird in English. Do I may myself clear?  
You've said twice that I should seek professional help with a psychiatrist, well, here's my answer to that - you need some healthy sense of humour injections. I came up on the forum to liven it up with a bunch of nice Norwegian quotes and you started on me! 
I don't suppose tickets to Tromso are all that expensive. If I can afford to fly from St Pete to Bangkok and back once a year, I think I could manage a ticket to Tromso if I needed. 
Now, this is my last post regarding this issue. I've blacklisted you, Mihkkal, so you can post any followup, I'm not bothered. I won't even see it. But know this - you did not fool anyone here. If Norwegian is your mother tongue, I am a Bolshoi Theater ballet dancer. 
P.S.
Of course I accept the fact that not all Norwegians are like the wee pooftas we arrested (actually, my Norwegian mates are just great) - again you are twisting my words, obviously on purpose - I only mentioned those Norwegian benders because I was explaining to you that I knew the meaning of Heia Norge and the context in which one would use it.
P.P.S. As for your Western 'grunnfags' - here in Russia no one takes them seriously, after all they are what the name suggests - 'ground fags', fags (dog ends, cigarette butts) dumped on the ground  :: . Yeah, I know what 'fag' means in Norwegian, I was only joking. Anyway, your Western diplomas cut no ice with employers here. It's common knowledge they are inferior to ours, apart from, perhaps, MBA (which is cr@p anyway) and my IMHO is of the same opinion.

----------


## Линдзи

> "I mock you while stealing your boat!"  
> "Jeg gjoer narr av deg, mens jeg stjeler baaten din". 
> Pressure on the sentance is on "narr" and "stjeler baaten". 
> Oslo pronounciation: "Yae yor narr av dae, mens yae sty*e*ler b*aw*ten dinn"
> "A" sounds like in English "car". 
> "ae" is like the English diphtong.
> Tone: Strange, difficult to explain. 
> Northern pronounciation (the beautiful one   ):
> "A yor n_a_rr _a_ da, mens a sty*a*l b*aw*tn dinn"
> ...

 Awesome.  Thanks.   ::  I have a Norwegian friend.  We go boating.  Need I fill in any more blanks?   ::

----------


## bad manners

> P.S. How the heck did you figure out it was me posting under Guest?

 It really was plain.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  P.S. How the heck did you figure out it was me posting under Guest?   It really was plain.

  So that basically means that I've trained you to recognise my voice? Cool.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  P.S. How the heck did you figure out it was me posting under Guest?   It really was plain.    So that basically means that I've trained you to recognise my voice? Cool.

 Well, if I could hear you, I think it would not take me (or anybody else) long to learn the features of your voice. We all do that. Without actually hearing, it might be difficult -- but not in your case. Patterns, patterns. Especially when you get carried away. Which too is a feature of yours.

----------


## Pravit

Besides, which guests are so well acquainted with the quote function that they can immediately jump into big arguments about Scandinavian languages? Most guests like to leave rather thoughtless one-line messages or introduce themselves first, "Hi, I'm a 21-year old college student studying Russian. I have fallen in love with Russia and its culture and want to learn more about it." And I remembered that you knew something about Scandinavian languages, plus you liked talking about the people you knew at the unversity, and you said you lived in St. Petersburg.  
Anyhow, please don't let me interrupt, I enjoy reading discussions around here.  ::

----------

right, let get this idiotic dispute over with. I am not continuing this with you, because you lie - you see, what I wrote was actually in perfect Bokmal. 
So either:
a) you lie about having Norwegian friends
b) you lie about having showed this to your Norwegian friends. 
or, of course:
c) your Norwegian friends are lying to you. 
So long, racist boy.

----------


## Jasper May

Oo, I see we're all getting nice and nationalistic in here! We need that more often. Carry on.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

*Mihkkal*
You've changed your nick to beat my filter? Sly.   

> right, let *get*  this idiotic dispute over with.

 *get* should do what with this idiotic debate? and who is *get*?   ::   ::   ::  bad show, viking lad, you're slowly losing the power of speech...    

> I am not continuing this with you, because you lie

  What, like, always? Never a word of truth, only lies, lies, lies? Like that, huh? Then watch it lad, my nose is nearing Tromso, take cover in your cellar!   ::   ::   ::   
Seriously though, I admit that I do *spin* a bit sometimes, but I never lie. Lying is immoral, in case your mum never told you.   

> So long, racist boy.

 Farvel og tak, din lille stakkel.

----------


## Tu-160

*VendingMachine* 
How on Earth do you manage to blacklist usernames in this forum?    ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> *VendingMachine* 
> How on Earth do you manage to blacklist usernames in this forum?

 I access the forum through a series of php scripts on my local Apache server - they act as some sort of filter, in other words I added an extra level of indirection. I can pick out the articles I want to read and block those I don't using a set of rather hairy regular expressions. In fact, I do a similar thing for a variety of popular search engines and a bunch of other forums. Like to keep things well organised, myself. I did this because I wanted to learn some web programming and simply running examples from a book didn't look like a good way to go about it so I thought I'd do something *useful* while I was at it.

----------

mihkkal (or mikkel, which is his real name) is actually norwegian _and_ sami, believe it or not. (I should know, since I am a friend of his) 
about his trying to transscribe norwegian with english spelling, one could say that the attempt didn't quite succeed. 
Therefore it is understandable that people question his command of the Norwegian language. :P

----------


## VendingMachine

> mihkkal (or mikkel, which is his real name) is actually norwegian _and_ sami, believe it or not. (I should know, since I am a friend of his) 
> about his trying to transscribe norwegian with english spelling, one could say that the attempt didn't quite succeed. 
> Therefore it is understandable that people question his command of the Norwegian language. :P

 So, Mihkkal is now paying people to go to forums to testify about his Norwegianness/Saaminness. How cute. Then he really must be Norwegian. Who would dare doubt the opinion of someone whose nick begins with "guest something"... This is getting scarier and scarier by the minute, I might even have to eat my own words... That'll be the day, huh.

----------


## Mihkkal

> about his trying to transscribe norwegian with english spelling, one could say that the attempt didn't quite succeed.

   ::  Eto, ja ne ponimaiu   ::  The grammars were perfect... 
Or maybe the Russian Bachelor is slowly taking away even my mother tongue... The habit of thinking Russian is allready eating the Saami language out of my brain: Everytime I try to speak in a third language (Norwegian=1 and English=2) Russian keeps popping into my head no matter what I'm trying to think of. 
Good thing you've finally made it to this site, JS, now you just have to get yourself a password.  ::

----------


## Zhenya

The greatest Norwegian must still be the composer Edvard Grieg...
that is my opinion anyway, which is correct...

----------

Jeg vil laere russisk. Men det maate jo vaere saa himla vanskelig.
Med alfabetet. Jeg vil saa gjerne. Men gir opp snart. Er 17, har andre ting aa finne paa, men russisk lokker meg for mye.
Noen som har noen tips? Paa hvordan man kan lettere laere alfabetet, og saant. Jeg setter pris paa det !

----------


## Kamion

> Jeg vil laere russisk. Men det maate jo vaere saa himla vanskelig. 
> Med alfabetet. Jeg vil saa gjerne. Men gir opp snart. Er 17, har andre ting aa finne paa, men russisk lokker meg for mye. 
> Noen som har noen tips? Paa hvordan man kan lettere laere alfabetet, og saant. Jeg setter pris paa det !

 Varf

----------


## Vladimir

As many of you haven't yet added, norway sweden, iceland and denamrk and finland are all some of the most gorgeous countries in the world, and like where i study in scotland have the most beutiful mountains, the cleanest water etc! 
THEY ARE THE BEST FEUTURES. Agrree? 
Volodya

----------


## VendingMachine

> As many of you haven't yet added, norway sweden, iceland and denamrk and finland are all some of the most gorgeous countries in the world
> ....
> THEY ARE THE BEST FEUTURES. Agrree?

 Now that's a highly subjective opinion and can be easily challanged.

----------


## selters

I guess I'm a few months too late to take part in this debate, but what the hell!  ::  
Stop it both of you! The lyrics are written in Norwegian, there's no doubt about it, but it's not "proper" Norwegian when considering the word order and a little of the spelling. 
And just a final note, you guys should learn the SAMPA alphabet of pronounciation. It's a simplification of the IPA, all in regular/latin letters. http://www.brainyencyclopedia.com/encyc ... sampa.html

----------


## Plastic-Saint

There was an extremely lovely female, Norwegian exchange student in my german class at high school a few years ago...and i mean she was hhhooooottttttt.... 
--plastic

----------


## Kamion

I hope nobody will reward that with a response

----------


## brett

I'm wondering just how different Norwegian is from Swedish and Danish.Could someone give me an idea of how well I'd communicate in Norway if I had semi-fluency in Swedish AND Danish?

----------


## Pravit

> There was an extremely lovely female, Norwegian exchange student in my german class at high school a few years ago...and i mean she was hhhooooottttttt.... 
> --plastic

 d00d....do u hav pics?????

----------


## brett

Kamion, I think Pravit's credibility on this forum is slipping.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Being Norwegian (now now, settle down, no need to go crazy), I can tell you that if you know either Swedish or Norwegian you will be able to make yourself understood in all of scandinavia.  
Norwegians understand Swedes, Swedes Norwegians, Danes understand Norwegians and Swedes, but nobody understands the Danes. I have an inkling that they do not even understand themselves! In written form Norwegian and Danish is 85% indentical. The problem lies in that the Danish don't pronounce consonants... sounds like they swallowed a potatoe... 
Regarding anybody dissing Norway and our lack of impact in world history!
A) We DID colonize Iceland (woohoo), Greenland (woohoo) and America (ok, doesn't count) 
B) We saved the world in WWII by sabotaging the German heavywater factory in Rjukan, whose heavywater was used in the German nuclear program
C) We are the mediators on Sri Lanka between the LTTE and the government
D) UN Development Report: Best country to live in -> Norway 4th year running
E) 3rd most Oil-exporting country in the world (was 2nd, but Russia surpassed us recently. Saudi Arabia no. 1)
F) Leading experts in shipbuilding and oilplatforms
G) Paperclip, Cheesegrater, Hand Grenade, Telemark Skiing, Lutefisk, Exploding Harpoons (um... maybe I should stop)
H) 98% of our energy we get from renewable water energy, minimal pollution.
I) Longest tunnel in the world, most northern city in the world, most northern railway station in the world, first person on the South Pole, Last people to invade England (1066)
J) Until recently Norwegian leader of WHO
K) Nobel peace prize
J) Edvard Grief, Edvard Much, Henrik Ibsen, Henrik Abel, Roald Amundsen, Knut Hamsun, Vidkun Quisling (speaking of x-nazis), Rurik (they say), A-HA, Aqua (lead singer was Norwegian) 
Not bad for a country of 4 million people... I think   ::

----------

> We DID colonize Iceland (woohoo), Greenland (woohoo) and America (ok, doesn't count)

  hehe
Of course Norway is a fantastic and uniqu country, just as every other  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Except Sweden...   ::

----------


## Kamion

> Except Sweden...

 And yet we, the might Swedes, owned Norway for quite some time.... 
And Brett, even though mr kalinka has some weird ideas about the greatness of Norway he

----------


## Pravit

I think Brett and I were both being sarcastic. Well, maybe not me. I did want to see that lovely Norwegian, I did   ::  Oy Kamion, lad, why don't you cross the border and take a few pics for your old pal Pravit? Or maybe some Swedish girls would be just fine   ::

----------


## Kamion

Ha ha, in due time Pravit, in due time. And I

----------


## Pravit

Wenn ich 'ne sch

----------


## brett

> I hope nobody will reward that with a response

  Det har kommentar ar darfor jag talade det pa dig  ::  . Han trastade din Kanslighet  ::  .

----------


## Kamion

Visst

----------


## brett

Talar av musik (Abba ar bra, jag tanker);
Som en entusiast av Hedningarna, jag har undrade vad ar nivan i popularitet pa dem. Kanna allt av dem, eller enda lite grupp av fanerna. Gor Svenkerna aven bekymrer mycket av folkmusiket? Ar de nagonsin pa televisonet? Ar vad av Garmarna, ocksa? Tycker du nagra Svenk musik eller inte? Men, ofta det ar folk fran annat landen som tycker folkmusiket av et land.

----------


## Zhenya

> Talar av musik

 "Talar OM", inte talar av.....(a bit to english here  ::  )

----------


## brett

Tack. With most languages I try to not be 'too English'. But in Swedish, I try to not be 'too exotic', instead. This time I should've. But I'm kinda surprised I got the grammatical version of 'talar' correct. I thought the Swedes may have hidden away another grammatical form I didn't know about.

----------


## Zhenya

But if you're going to say "speaking of.....something" "Talar om" is logical, but ultimately wrong..."P

----------


## Zhenya

I can't help "helping" you with another typically Swedish thing, and that's the importance if wordorder. F. ex   

> Som en entusiast av Hedningarna, jag har undrade vad ar nivan i popularitet pa dem

 Som en entusiast av Hedningarna, "HAR JAG undrat VAD NIV

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The swedes did occupy Norway for 91 years, those bastards. So this year we are celebrating 100 years of independence. Thank you for all your congratulations!

----------


## Pravit

> The swedes did occupy Norway for 91 years, those bastards. So this year we are celebrating 100 years of independence. Thank you for all your congratulations!

 The Germans did occupy China for a couple decades, those bastards. Maybe I should go to Berlin and start beating up random people, because I'm _still_ mad about something that happened over a century ago. 
Kamion:
No Swedish until I see a lovely Swedish lass from your hometown. C'mon, I know all you guys up in Scandinavia have got the high-tech digital cameras. Although I have to admit your ABBA point was pretty strong. How about if you get me a Frida autograph we'll call it a deal.  ::  Though she's not really Swedish...  ::

----------


## Zhenya

I have a nice picture of the swedish winter if anyone want to se (and can help me with how to put it up!)   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  The swedes did occupy Norway for 91 years, those bastards. So this year we are celebrating 100 years of independence. Thank you for all your congratulations!

 The Germans did occupy China for a couple decades, those bastards. Maybe I should go to Berlin and start beating up random people, because I'm _still_ mad about something that happened over a century ago. 
Yeah, BUT: A) We are not mad at the Swedes, we just make fun of them B) They are alot closer to us than China C) The slang word for beer in Swedish means poop in Norwegian... nuff said!!

----------


## Pravit

Kamion and Zhenya, is it that hard to take your digital camera and take a pic of lovely Swedish women?

----------


## Zhenya

Yes I never see them  ::

----------


## brett

Oh, but it is difficult. Their bright blue eyes and glistening white teeth over-expose the photopraph. Every time! On a side note, I'm partial to black-haired women with dark mysterious eyes and sharp features. 
Hej, men det

----------


## Zhenya

Amusing (and interesting) as always!
[quote]Hej, men det

----------


## Pravit

You *never see them*? You mean Sweden is "ugly land"? I guess I should start learning Finnish.   ::

----------


## Joel

NUDITy 
There are some pics.

----------


## brett

OK, woah!  ::  I hope that's not really a nudy site. If it is, this "Swedish women" issue is getting to a disrespectful level. Let's not exclude the blonde Swedish women from our clean and cultural perspective of Sweden. Agreed? ::

----------


## Joel

Oh dont worry the link dosent exclude the blonde women from "our clean and cultural perspective of Sweden"  ::

----------


## Pravit

I don't trust you enough to follow that link, American. I have the feeling it will be a site similar to that one that blares "Hey everybody! I'm looking at gay porno!" at amazingly high volume.

----------


## Joel

LOL, I wouldnt do that. But if you dont want to look thats your choice.

----------


## Plastic-Saint

lol, well, I wanted to add to my earlier comment about the lovely Norwegian girl who was in my german class...I did not mean it as in her body was hot(although it was..very much so) She was also incredibly intelligent, I wish the beautiful girls around here were as smart as most european women(in general) that I've met, both in germany and the foreign exchange students.  
Unfortunately I was better than her at german and made her leave America without going into much detail about her language or country(except that there is a cool hotel made out of ice ^_^)..of course I was really not much better than her, and had a full year of schooling ahead of her in the language..so..yeah... 
^_^-Peace(I hope this is better than my original post..lol) 
--plastic

----------


## Joel

So you made her leave?  Or am I misunderstanding what you wrote, or do you need to fix up this phrase   

> Unfortunately I was better than her at german and made her leave America

----------


## Zhenya

> You never see them? You mean Sweden is "ugly land"? I guess I should start learning Finnish.

  Well sure do start learning finnish aswell, but if you like the look, climate and "feeling" of Sweden, you like Finland as well (same goes for the women  ::  )

----------


## Pravit

I'll say. There was a lovely red-haired Norwegian girl when I was in Germany. And I knew an even lovelier red-haired Finnish girl! Alas, I also prefer brunettes. But anyhow, take some pictures, Kamion and Zhenya.

----------


## Plastic-Saint

> So you made her leave?  Or am I misunderstanding what you wrote, or do you need to fix up this phrase     
> 			
> 				Unfortunately I was better than her at german and made her leave America

 I was joking my friend, a foreign exchange student must return to their home country at some point...so my doing anything better or worse than her would not have made her stay or leave... 
I gues sit would have been better to write it as such: 
I drove her to leaving America because I was better than her in the German course.(yes? no?) 
are you really an American? most Americans I know would have "gotten it"...or maybe I am just out of touch...either way...no matter ^_^ 
--plastic

----------


## Pravit

I'm American too, and I didn't get it.

----------


## Joel

Yeah it was either the joke, or im just being an ass.  But I am an american and I didnt get it.

----------


## Plastic-Saint

oh well, lol...maybe its because it wasnt very good ^_^...

----------

